# share your funny babywearing comments, etc...



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Purely in the spirit of fun and/or fuming out frustrations...anyone care to share any recent interesting comments you've received or kind "help" from overly wary strangers, etc etc etc.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Three people have asked or tried to "help" when I'm putting my LO in a back carry. I get snappy, and say very sharply that I don't need help.

I realize that it doesn't make a good impression, but they're putting my baby at risk. When I'm putting him on my back, I know what's going on. If someone else touches him or the carrier, I can't see that . . . I can't predict what will happen.








:

Also I was at a department store and the lady I checked out with seemed bent on having me use a cart or something. She kept saying that he looked "hot" and "uncomfortable". Then she handed me my large shopping bag and tried to convince me to leave it in the cart and go to the elevator . . . instead of walking on my own two feet, carrying my baby and my shopping (as I am fully capable of doing).

BUT I did get two college-aged girls to be totally impressed by a back carry with a MT in Walmart. They said "That was so cool!" over and over again.










There's good and there's bad.

P.S. UmmIbraham . . . if it wasn't for your defunct blog and the awesome stuff I read there (which led me to your actual blog, then TBW) . . . I might still be trying to wrestle my poor Bailey-boy into a front pack or something. Now I'm starting to teach babywearing, I'll be attending the conference, and I make MTs, onbu's, wraps . . . ^_^ Thanks.


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I was wearing my 2month in a wrap on my front. We were out for a walk on one of the first really nice days here. I see 2 college guys up ahead, sitting in lawn chairs right by the sidewalk. Their grill is sitting on the actual sidewalk. Neither one has on a shirt, one is wearing a giant foam tophat, both are drinking beers. It is 2 pm BTW. So, I'm trying to not pay attention to them, but notice them noticing me. As I pass by, one guy says, "Hey, need a beer?". I keep walking, "Uh, no, I'm fine. Thanks." The other guy, "Oh, there's a child in there!". Now, DS is sleeping in the wrap and his head is mostly tucked in, but his legs are out and he weighs 16 lbs, so not discreet by any means. I have been trying to figure out what they thought I was wearing. A backpack on my front? An interesting shirt? Really, really big boobs? This cracks me up whenever I think about it!


----------



## livenlearn (Jan 31, 2008)

I cary my 3 week old in a sling and everywhere I go people keep asking me why I'm carrying two purses. Then they are so amazed when I tell them a baby is in the sling.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *livenlearn* 
I cary my 3 week old in a sling and everywhere I go people keep asking me why I'm carrying two purses. Then they are so amazed when I tell them a baby is in the sling.

I just wanted to check . . . In the sling, is your baby positioned lower on your body (or further away) than when you are holding them in your arms?

I'm sure you're doing just fine, (and I'm probably making an fool of myself) but if your baby hangs like a purse, you should make sure to wear him or her higher and closer.


----------



## littleseal (Jun 13, 2007)

For the most part, the comments are positive (suprising, since I live in an area where babywearing/AP is certainly not the norm). People are usually commenting what a great idea it is. I've had a number of people ask where they can get one, too!

Some people are kind of freaked out about it. I was in the grocery store one day and a guy kind of peered over to see what I was carrying and just about freaked when he saw it was a baby- he shouted "theres a BABY in there!!!"









The most annoying thing is people asking (when I had my newborn son in the sling, sleeping as comfortable as ever) "isn't he squished in there?" (um, yes, and he likes it!) or, more annoyingly "can he breathe?" or the condescending "are you sure he can breathe OK in there?" No, you idiot! I want my baby to suffocate







:


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

"OMG THERE'S A BABY IN THERE! i THOUGHT YOUR ARM WAS BROKEN!"
A woman in Wal Mart said this when she saw me turn around and realized my sling was for a BABY, not my ARM!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

A woman working at the public library commented on several different occasions that "they never had those kind of things when my kids were growing up" uh what?!?! Baby carriers are as old as babies. I know she was just trying to be kind. I just smile and say "yeah"


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

When elu was two or three months old, i had him in a stretchy wrap on the front and a woman asked my due date!









i like when people say that he looks comfy or happy, which is the comment that i get the most. A lot of people think it's really neat!

One woman said, "if i were you, i'd be afraid someone would come up and steal him!" off of my back!?!? he's freaking tied on!!

Occasionally someone thinks i'm going to drop him, or worse, tries to 'help' me put him on. silliness.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was taking a walk with my mom around her neighborhood, had dd1 on my back in an ergo. We walked past a house where a couple were working in their garden. The man looked at me strangley and asked me why I didn't have a stroller. I smiled and said that I do but I don't like to use it much. He whispered to his wife that I must not be able to afford one and I heard them talking about my "poor" child as we walked away. My mom and I just laughed.
I also get asked if my baby is going to fall out of my moby wrap, or if she can breath in there.
Then of course there are all the people that try to warn me that once I start holding my babies they'll get used to security of it and expect me to always hold them. Um...thats the POINT!! I just smile and say that i like to hold them while they're little and I still can- most people can't come up with a good comeback and drop the subject.


----------



## slf (May 2, 2008)

-can he breathe in there?
-aren't you afraid of him falling out?

but more often then not i've heard really supportive comments or, like others have said, woah! there's a baby in there! lol


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

I live in an area where NO ONE wears their baby, all you see is babies in strollers, carseats, etc...

"Does that thing really work?!" (No, he falls out all the time)

"That must kill your back!" - (Yes of course, but I shall continue to do this inspite of this alleged back pain) This being said by a rather large man holding his 15lbs grandchild.. I'm about 100lbs and ds is almost 30 and everywhere I go he's in sling.

"He's never going to learn to walk"

"He's getting too big for that thing"


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

In the grocery store I was wearing dd (around 3wks old) near a mom with 2 kids. The younger girl was around 3. She was studying me looking very intent. Suddenly, she broke into a huge smile and announced "BABY!" Her mom and I smiled at each other and chuckled.

Also at the grocery store the bag boy said, "It's like you're a kangaroo!" He obviously thought the wrap was pretty cool.

I haven't gotten any even slightly negative comments yet. But tomorrow I'm going to a huge volleyball tournament in World Congress Center in downtown Atlanta. Tons of people from all over the region. If I'm going to get a rude comment I bet it will be there.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

One day I was out walking my 3 dogs with ds in a mei tai. A lady asked me if I had a cat in the carrier!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

On my end...the most annoying comments I get are just random women trying to be "helpful"
Why it's always women...I don't know.
But this is why I always try to put ds up on my back in a more secluded spot or before doing so, look around to make sure no one is within running over distance.
But, like, wouldn't any semi-intelligent person realize that OK, this women is tossing her child on her back and using something to secure him/her up there, oh duh, they MUST know what they are doing!
Instead, the normal reaction is for people to freak out and assume you DON'T know what your doing!

I realise back carries are NOT the norm in this society, but still, are those who do them, obviously not all there and putting their child into danger.
*oi vey*
This gets me really really







:

Last weekend, I popped ds off my back at a little parklet to let him meader around and have some water then popped him back up, took all of 2 seconds to get him in and good and I STILL managed to get an oggling older women and her daughter who called over and asked whether I needed help.
I really wanted to scream, because duh, who the heck would pop their child on and off their back in public yet NEED HELP doing it? Um, no!
So as soon as I stood up, I gave them this like "uh, duh, NO!" look and shook my head and rolled my eyes and meandered off, I looked back and they were STILL standing there mouths agap.

Now, the ONLY random mamas who I will willing now and then accept help is someone who I assume is from either east Asia or somewhere in Africa. I know it's broad , but both Korea and Japan are babywearing nations and most of Africa is a babywearing continent so normally (not always) they know what they r doing. In those instances I DO NOT mind becos I know in those cultures they do help each other out to say, get their child adjusted right or in the proper position.

ne way I hope my vinegar'd post hasnt offended anyone, I just find those "helpful" people insanely and utterly annoying to deal with and I've given up trying to be sweet and kind to them. Becos for one, their rushing in is more often than not a bad thing.
Though, I will mention one thing, I've spoken to other bwing mamas I know and I do believe that overall I don't get as much of this stuff as say some of the others I know, and I base it on the fact that I wear a headscarf, so either it scares many would be helpers off OR people just assume I'm from a country where people do this stuff and just stare in disbelief.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

About 60,000,000,000 times I've gotten some variation on "I wish someone would carry me like that!" Which, yes, is a positive comment, but it gets old. Although I still haven't figured out what to say in response.


----------



## AustinAmber (Sep 28, 2006)

I had DS in a Moby at Target once when he was itty bitty. I went through the checkout and bagged up all my stuff and right before I left he squirrmed so I looked down at him and said something. He was completely covered for the most part. The checkout woman realized I had a baby in there and said something like "Oh, you have a baby there!", in complete shock. I asked her what she thought I had, a bunch of unpaid merchandise?!?


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

Prancie, that's hilarious! My cat would love to go for walks in the carrier. She wants to use all baby items.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

when evie was tiny i carried her in stretchy wrap EVERYwhere. the following are only some of thecomments i had

"is that a baby in there"
"yes"
"is it a REAL baby"
by an 8ish yr old boy on a ferry

"oh, its a baby i thought you were carying her(DD1's) doll"
"err, no its a baby, if DD wanted a doll carried she can carry her own doll"
"Oh, Look, A baby, is she ok in there, can she breath!"
"Ee, its a a baby i thought you were carrying a dog" WTH!

and lately as DD2 is 7 month old i have been carrying her on my back in an Ergo and i have gotten
"oh i didnt see her, is she ok, can she breath" 3 times in same HALF HOUR by 3 different women who ALL took it upon them sleves to CHECK under the sleep hood that DD was alive!!
that SAME DAY at the school yard i was asked by another mother
"how do you know she is OK in there?"
"i jsut replied that i can feel her breathing agains my back and that shes is not FLAT against me, there is a gap, i can fit my hand in there, i can feel her.

i also have been told i am "making a rod for your own back" by letting DD2 sleep in the ergo while i do house work etc as she will "be too attatched to you and wont sleep anywhere else, yeha i cant see me having to sling her in high school so she can go to sleep!!

my HV told me if slinging DD2 is what works for our family the so be it, and to ignore what others say about it.

kiz


----------



## Mommy2anangel (Dec 17, 2007)

When DS was a newborn, I was wearing him in a pouch and a teenage girl freaked out, "OMG, she's killing her baby!"







:

And when I wear him on my back I get a few wierd comments. One that really sticks out is "You've got a growth on your back"


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

" She will never learn to walk"

Uhmm that is WHY she is on my back, she can walk. Has been running since she was 10 months old. I dont feel like a chase today.

"Can she get air?" (in a sling)

Oh no, I letting her die slowl but surly, the state jail has always been my idea of a good time.

"she has the best seat in the house"

Yes she does.

(in a sling)
" You know its really warm out today, perhaps you should uncover the baby a bit, its not good for them to get sweaty"

The person then moves the fabric from around the baby in the sling only to see my breast.

"oh, oh so sorry did not know you were nursing, So sorry. I guess you would want to be somewhat covered, so sorry"


----------



## kluella (Jan 10, 2007)

I get nothing but positive comments. Everyone notes how cozy and snug he is in his sling, and people ask me where they can get one.

In line at walmart I did have an amish woman tell me she was so glad I didn't carry my baby around 'in a pail'. I'm guessing she meant a carseat. It made me laugh.


----------



## SamsMuffin (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

In line at walmart I did have an amish woman tell me she was so glad I didn't carry my baby around 'in a pail'. I'm guessing she meant a carseat. It made me laugh.








That is too funny! I like to call them a "baby bucket".

I've only gotten nice comments. And I've never had anyone try to help me. Maybe it's the city I live in? It's the South, but people aren't _that_ friendly.

I have had a lot of people look surprised, or ask where they could get one of those, or comment on never seeing anything like that and what a great idea it is. I once had someone ask me if I made my Moby.

The funniest comment was from an older couple standing in line behind me at the grocery. I was waiting for the cashier to check my items. Dd probably 5 months old at the time and in the Moby in a cradle carry. She was sleeping, but woke up and started to look around. The man in line behind me freaked out and yelled "Oh! It's alive - I thought you had a doll in there!! That's a real baby!!"


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

I usually get nothing but positive comments as well, including the aformentioned variation of "i'd sure like to have a ride like that/nice ride!" And i also don't have anything cute to say in return







I just smile!
When my dd was 2, she was riding in her sling while we shopped when some old guy said, "put that baby down, she's too big to be carried! you need to let her walk!" *rolls eyes*
i had my new son in his sling, asleep and content, for a large festival the other day and my FIL quipped that he (baby) couldn't feel his legs. i think he was just being a smarta$$ though...


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Just the other day a lady did a double take then started laughing. She said she thought I had a hairy chest!! Dd2 was asleep in the wrap and she has alot of hair, all you could see was the back of her hairy head


----------



## cat_tengel (Feb 29, 2008)

I've gotten a few of the "are you sure he can breathe in there" type comments, but mostly people's responses are positive. There were two teenage girls working at Starbucks who spent several minutes asking me about DS's sling, and told me they thought it was 'really cool'. I also get a fair number of 'wow, you make that look so easy!' as I'm carrying groceries, purse, and diaper bag with a 9 month old tied onto me and a 5 year old holding my hand







I've even made a few converts!


----------



## ad72777 (Feb 9, 2007)

I always read on here and never post. But I had to add to this one. My son is nine months old, and loves to sit in the cart at the store now, so I rarely wear him in stores. About a week ago, he was sick, so I put him in my Mei Tei. It was chilly and rainy, so I had him on my front, covered by a big jacket. I was walking the aisle at Walmart, when this little boy came running out of nowhere. You really couldn't see my little man, just his head poking out. The little boy got close, stopped in his tracks and yelled "She's got a baby in her coat!!! Do you see that Mom, she's got a baby in her coat







!!" He was so shocked, he didn't know what to do. That has to be the funniest reaction I have had so far. I was laughing all the way out of Walmart


----------



## VeganC (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had mostly positive comments. People talk to DD and say, "Oh, you look so cozy in there!" Then they comment to me that slings are great.

The only sort of negative comment I've gotten was from an older woman asking how she wasn't falling out (DD was in her Moby Wrap). I just pulled down the top layer of fabric and showed her how well-secured she was.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Oh, man... what hasn't been said to me?







Of course, so many times, "best seat in the house", "so cozy", "wouldn't I love to be carried like that", "she/that is SO cute!", and many, many folks have asked me where I got my pouch/sling/MT... I used to want to carry business cards, I got so many questions!









One guy did turn around in a grocery line, look, and say with disgust, "How uncomfortable!" Of course, my DD immediately started to squirm, but I did manage to shoot out, "Oh no, she LOVES it!" seconds before she did. I believe I had someone ask me if I was carrying a puppy once. When DD grew happy with her jogger and I started alternating it with the sling, I had several neighbors ask me which she preferred. If I went walking with my husband, several of my older neighbors would comment that the wrong person (me) was carrying the baby! My sister accused me of "always hiding her in there".







: Whatever! My mom said, several times during DD's first year, "Oh, that won't last long!" in reference to my carrying her. Double eyeroll. Um, mom... I still sling her at 23 months old.


----------



## purplepaisleymama (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had just about every kind of comment made while babywearing, mostly the "oh are you sure that s/he is alright in there ?" and " Wow, that looks uncomfortable!" All of this while the baby is asleep, which means to me that they are very comfortable!!! I have used a sling since my first was born 10 years ago, and slung all of the others and then a wrap with my last two. I find that it is the easiest way to keep track of the kids and I really wish that my 2 yo would still willingly ride in the wrap more often, as he is a bit headstrong and likes to run amok. I can say that I found the wrap to be a lifesaver when I had my four kids, the youngest who was 1 yo and then took a very close friend's two daughters in for 2 weeks, on of them was almost 2 and the baby was 4 months old. I ended up devising a way to wear my 1yo on my back, the baby in a wrap on my front so that I could nurse her and the almost 2yo in a sling on my hip, this was a bit confusing but really saved my sanity while going in public. I did feel a bit like a pack mule but I didn't lose any of the kids! I will never forget the weeks after my youngest was out of the NICU, he was just under 5lbs and I carried him almost 15 hours a day, the whole time we were out of bed he was held. When we would go out I would wear the wrap the whole day and pop him in and out, most of the time people for some reason thought that he was my daughter's doll. I started putting him on my back when he was 8 weeks old, I would burrito wrap him in gauze or a baby blankie and then put him up to help him with breath regulation. I can say that the therapists were all shocked that he progressed so far, we had been told that they had no idea what he would be able to do.... now he is indistinguishable from other kids his age. I would rather people stop trying to help me get him up and down, my kids are all the help I have ever needed to get him covered ( which is the only thing that has ever been a problem, as he is very light skinned and will burn almost instantly) though more people were panicked by my allowing my then 6 yo hold a less than 5 lb baby who had the muscle tone of a ragdoll, she by the way was better at supporting him than almost every other adult that ever held him!
I have noticed that in the past 2 years or so I have seen MANY more people baby wearing, especially wraps, I am so excited to see this and my kids will point out others wearing their kids and make comments like " that baby is really lucky that someone is wearing them" My 8 yo dd still wears our youngest and he is getting big for me!


----------



## DasMaedchen (May 10, 2008)

I've never actually had any negative comments. I used front carriers for a while when she was really small and then moved on to the Hip Hammock which I really enjoy and get a lot of use out of. I've had a couple moms stop me and ask where I got mine because they like it, and I've gotten the standard mildly annoying: "THAT LOOKS COMFORTABLE CAN I GET IN THERE, BWAHAHAWHAHW" person trying to be funny but failing.

I don't see a lot of moms (or dads) babywearing in my town. Occasionally I do. I don't know why they don't, it makes most things easier.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

over the last 5 years of babywearing, i have had probably 98% positive comments. that the baby looks so comfortable, content, etc.

though the very first time my MIL saw me carry DD in the sling she told me I was going to spoil her. um, yeah, she was like 6 weeks old at the time.







: but, said MIL almost 5 years later asked me to make a sling for her boss who was expecting







so i guess she has figured out that my kids aren't spoiled and babywearing is darn handy! she still thinks everyone *else* who holds their babies a lot and doesn't make them cry in their cribs is spoiling their kids - in fact she told me all about how her boss's 2 month old was already spoiled rotten and hadn't been put down since the day she was born nor had the baby spent a single night in the crib. of course i just burst out laughing when she said that and reminded her that my 5 yo has never slept in a separate sleeping space either


----------



## ellemnop (May 10, 2008)

My best friend and I were standing and waiting for the bus the other day. She had my godson in a ringsling, and I had Lemmie in my mei tai (both perfectly safe). Some toothless person drove by, rolled down their window, and screamed "HEY DON'T YOU KNOW THOSE THINGS ARE RECALLED?!"

I also get a lot of "Wow, that looks uncomfortable"... why would you want to carry her around all the time.

I just have to laugh it off... they don't know what they're missing out on!


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

Once in a great long while I used to get the occasional "Is that a baby?" or "can he breathe?" about DD in the ringsling, but I mostly wear the Moby now. The funniest comment I ever got was from a little kid... "Hey, lady! Are you a Kangaroo-mom? My baby brother was a kangaroo-baby!" The kid's mom was mortified. I just laughed. I guess you could call me a kangaroo...
Also, I will occasionally get the comment, "What, nine months of carrying wasn't enough?" To which I will happily reply, "I like making my life easy. Nope."
But mostly, I get comments about how cute, how comfy, how clever the Moby is.
About every couple of months or so, someone will ask me whether I made it myself or if I bought it. And I'm ALWAYS answering questions about where I bought it, if I like it, do I think it's a good baby shower gift. I think I get questions like that about every week. I am still considering making business cards.


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

I have had mostlt positive comments. A few of the usual negatuves like spoiling, breathing etc.

I overheard this one said to another babywearing mom.

stranger - "what happens if you fall down and squish the baby?"
mom - "I won't"
stranger - "a stroller would be safer"
mom - "I don't think so I would probably let go of it and it would roll into traffic."

I almost couldn't contain myself.

I knitted a hat for my son that was supposed to be a pineapple. I didn't think it looked like one until we went grocery shopping. About three people (when they got close enough to see) said "it's a baby! I was wondering why you had a pineapple sticking out of your coat!"

Drive by parenting advice. G was on my husband's back.

"Hey! Get that baby on the front!"

People, even some babywearung mamas are pretty impressed when he carries G. He loves it. Says it's easier than lugging the stroller down the stairs.


----------



## Bailey422 (Jan 23, 2008)

I was wearing my MTB mei tai (with a really cute cherry pnel I made) in Target, and a lady came up to me asking where I got my beautiful "Snugli." She told me she never wears her Snugli b/c it's so ugly, but if she had a pretty one like mine, maybe she would like wearing it. I giglled about my pretty "snugli" for a while after that.


----------



## ~ani~ (Sep 30, 2007)

Some say sweet things like "Oh he's all snuggled up close to his Mom, right where he should be" and one funny very old lady said to him "You like it in there because you can smell the milkies" An very elderly neighbor told me her grandson carries his baby that way "and he loves it"









Everyone says disapprovingly "oh he's so well hidden" (in a wrap)









I've gotten the "be careful don't fall" one tons of times









MIL thinks 1. any sleeping he does in the wrap doesn't count because "good sleep is on your back in a bed" 2. I'm going to permanently injure my back 3. He is spoiled for being carried whenever he wants to be (he's not even 2 months old!)


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
About 60,000,000,000 times I've gotten some variation on "I wish someone would carry me like that!" Which, yes, is a positive comment, but it gets old. Although I still haven't figured out what to say in response.









a. "Sorry, you're too big."
b. "Get a hammock!"










All I've gotten so far is "Can he breathe in there?", and a bunch of smiles from other people.


----------



## psychethemuse (May 13, 2008)

I was walking around a pretty posh area with my baby in a Moby, and a woman looked at us and exclaimed "I have one of those for my dog!"

Usually, people just remark that she looks pretty comfortable or happy.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bailey422* 
I was wearing my MTB mei tai (with a really cute cherry pnel I made) in Target, and a lady came up to me asking where I got my beautiful "Snugli." She told me she never wears her Snugli b/c it's so ugly, but if she had a pretty one like mine, maybe she would like wearing it. I giglled about my pretty "snugli" for a while after that.









I know people who call them ALL snugli's, because it's all they've seen. It just just doesn't occur to folks ot look for options.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I mostly get people thinking I'm carrying a doll. They always seems surprised when they get closer and see he's a real baby. I don't know why they think a grown woman would be carrying a doll around, especially in a carrier.


----------



## ~NewMa~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Hubby and I use the Sleepy Wrap
Someone asked us the other day if there was a dog in there.
A dog? Who do I look like? Paris Hilton?

We had to go to court yesterday and the security was like "uh, what's in the bag?" They were shocked to hear it was a baby and didn't believe us until they got a peak


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I gotta add,
I was sitting outside of Kmart and a lady with 2 under 5 and one in a ring sling walked by and stopped close to tie her kids shoe. The other kid ran over to me and asked to touch my hair (I have dreads (matted hair)) Mom was horrified and I laughed and told her it was ok she must get it worse for BWing. We started talking and this elderly couple walked by, made a comment about lesbians being 'allowed' to have kids







Then we saw the old bat talking to the security guard so we stood there a second longer. Then the stupid security guard came out and told the lady to remove her child from "her coat". she said she was nursing and would rather not. Then he said, he had reason to believe that she was stealing, the elderly woman said that she was crushing the child, and if she was naked under her "coat" he would call the police for public indecency.







I was about to get in this guys face on her behalf but she opened her diaper bag gave him a LLL card about BFing. Told him that she was not submitting to a search. Tossed her toddler in the cart smiled and said "good day" to me and left. She didn't yell or anything, it was amazing. I've never seen the woman again since, and come to think about I didn't see that security guard either (I made a call that may have helped that)







swear if that ever happens to me I'll knock the SOB on his bum.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've already posted in this thread but I have to add this because I'm frustrated with the comments my family makes about how I wear my baby. I had my 3 mo girl in a mei tai, on my front. I was at my mom's house and my grandmom came over. Both my mom and grandmom kept saying that my daughter looked sooo uncomfortable because her legs were spread too far apart and it just must be so painful. My dad said she must be hot in there. While they were saying this my daughter was falling asleep with a peaceful look on her face. She had her head resting on my chest and she would look up at me and smile every now and then until she was asleep. Would she do that if she was uncomfortable or in pain? I don't think so. I tried to explain that the way a baby sits in a MT is supportive to proper hip and pelvis development (and I just started wearing her in it, now that her legs are long enough to wrap around me a little- I wouldn't put her in if she was too small) but my grandmom just rolled her eyes and said i should lay her down and let her stretch out so she can sleep better. If i had done that she would have woken up crying. I know my baby. I know I shouldn't let this bother me, but honestly, it does. There, now I feel better after venting a little. Thanks.


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

I was at Costco with DP and I had DS in the moby, facing out. I hadn't noticed that his hat fell off, and a really nice woman with two girls (probably 2 and 3 yrs old) said, "oh, there's another baby, maybe it's theirs!" She had found his hat and went around asking everybody with babies if they had lost it. Anyways, her older daughter saw ds and got really excited. "Mommy, there's a BABY on her shirt!!"


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Recently, I bought a Mei Tei type carrier (I am 21 weeks pregnant) and posted it in my Facebook photo album because it's so pretty and I wanted to show it off. Some people didn't know what it was so I found some instructional pics of a mama (cropped her head out) online wearing one. I could not believe the comments I got from one of my know-it-all-if-you-don't-do-it-my-way-it-must-be-wrong friends:

"OOOH I can see comfort written all over that baby's face!! JK!" (do you sense the sarcasm leaking all over the place?)

"Wow she must be really comfy in this picture! HAHAHAA! I'm sorry I'm probably the only one laughing!!"

"HAHAHAHA okay don't post anymore I'm gonna bust a gut!"

"I really am sorry. I guess I just didn't ever use one of these things as house work can always wait...okay housework is not a priority at all! "

I mean, how can one person be so rude? If you haven't even tried it and I just purchased one, would you really say such things?!!! My husband and I are bound and determined to make the Mei Tei work for us, especially if we see her around town!!! I really hope we love babywearing! We used a Snugli with our first and didn't like it at all. So uncomfortable to carry.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

"boy I wish they had those when my kids were babies"









"my kid never liked that thing"








"i could never get my kid to like those carriers"








"my baby was tooo big to carry like that"








this said to me as I wore my 23 lb, 5 mos old ds, and once while wqearing my 2.5 yo in a hip carry mayawrap while 41 wks pg with ds









people are odd

nak


----------



## RubySlippers (Oct 4, 2006)

Last weekend I was at my local farmer's market with my 23 month old in my Maya wrap and one of the vendors commented that she liked my "baby hanger", and of course the requisite "they didn't have those when I had babies...". Oh, and of course she asked me how I came up with such an idea!

About 6 months ago I was walking on a busy street in my city with ds on my back in a MT. I was crossing an intersection at a light, and some guy yelled out of his truck "Hey, you've got a baby on your back!". Hmmm - I think he was trying to be funny... I yelled back "Oh, really? Thanks!" with a big grin.


----------



## Solose (May 10, 2008)

I was standing in line at the store, with my son in a mei tai. This little girl with her mom were standing next to me and the girl had a doll with her. She stuck the doll in her sweater and said, " Look , I have a baby just like you." I smiled and said "yeah but mine's real." Everyone in the line was laughing.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
Oh no, I letting her die slowl but surly, the state jail has always been my idea of a good time.









:


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

The funniest one I got was at a restaurant one day a guy noticed my sleeping 1 yr old who was totally slumped against my breast and had just beeen nursing.

He said, "He looks happy in there"
I said, "It's his favorite spot"
Him, "I would be happy if I was right there too"

Some peope might get offended but I thought it was funny. He wasn't creepy about it, just joking around.

Today I got, "Now that is how you carry a kid" about my ds2 in the sling at
2 1/2.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I mostly got good comments, syaing DD looked comfy in there, and people saying they wished someone would carry them around all day like that.

But I also get "I wish they had that when my kids were little" and I say "They did! Slinging has been around for millenia!"

Someone tried to tell me I was stunting my then-13 mo DD's development: "She'll never learn to walk if you carry her all the time" to which I replied: "She's been walking for a couple months now, if I don't wear her she'd be running off!"


----------



## NZmumof2 (Jun 22, 2006)

My son wore dd to school the other morning in our stretchy wrap, his classmate said "Cool, you've got your mum's t-shirt on"!

Another teacher at school has commented she's waiting to see when dd gets too heavy for me to carry, um that'll be about the same time she starts school, I still carry my 21kg 4.5yr old!

I frequently wear dd to very staid medical meetings and conferences and everyone is amazed at how happy and easy she is.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
I mostly got good comments, syaing DD looked comfy in there, and people saying they wished someone would carry them around all day like that.

But I also get "I wish they had that when my kids were little" and I say "They did! Slinging has been around for millenia!"

Someone tried to tell me I was stunting my then-13 mo DD's development: "She'll never learn to walk if you carry her all the time" to which I replied: "She's been walking for a couple months now, if I don't wear her she'd be running off!"

Oh man, I get the above ALLLL the time!!!! hahahha


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We plan to baby carry & I find right away everyone says "well, you won't be able to do it long - they'll get too heavy."

It's funny here very few women use strollers, they carry their babies everywhere- but in their arms. I can't help thinking a sling or wrap would be so much more comfortable.


----------



## 70toes (May 20, 2008)

My son was/is extremely high needs and crabby. He knew his Mommy from day one and preferred me... okay, INSISTED on me! So, naturally, I wore him day in and day out. That's actually how we stumbled across baby wearing. Because he was such a crab, everyone was convinced it was because I held him and carried him in "That thing" all the time. He would cry just from someone trying to talk to him. Of course we knew different. We carried him _because he was crabby, not the other way around. So, when I became pregnant again, now accomplished baby wearers, everyone would say things like, "Aren't you afraid this baby will be like Eli?" How rude! We would say, "Actually, we're quite fond of Eli." But, I'm happy to report that my 4 month old is worn constantly and is the happiest and most cordial baby I've ever seen. Ha!_


----------



## annmartina (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
But I also get "I wish they had that when my kids were little" and I say "They did! Slinging has been around for millenia!"











I hear this a lot, and sometimes I jokingly say, 'yeah, this is what prehistoric people had to do when their strollers broke down.' Otherwise I've heard nothing but good comments. We live in the Portland, OR area and it's pretty crunchy here, so I wonder if that has anything to do with it.

The funny stuff was when dd was a newborn tucked in a sling nursing and people would say how cute she was sleeping, and I would say 'oh, actually she's chowing down.' That got some raised eyebrows, more in admiration and astonishment than anything negative.


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ad72777* 
The little boy got close, stopped in his tracks and yelled "She's got a baby in her coat!!! Do you see that Mom, she's got a baby in her coat







!!" He was so shocked, he didn't know what to do. That has to be the funniest reaction I have had so far. I was laughing all the way out of Walmart


I had a little kid react the same way when I was walking my dog during the winter while wearing my little guy under my DH's coat.

Priceless...


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I was putting on my wrap in the parking lot of a store and an Indian woman and her mother sat in their car watching me. When I finished she told me that she used to see people doing that at home and it was so nice to see someone doing it here.

I experienced way too much pride from that comment.


----------

